# للبيع جالكسي نوت 2 ابيض ضمان الذهبي مع كرتونه واغراضه .



## tjarksa (11 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم . 


للبيع جالكسي نوت 2 ابيض ضمان الذهبي مع كرتونه واغراضه . 

الجهاز غايه المستخدم نظيف ولايوجد فيه حدوش وبحاله ممتازه ولم يسبق له دخول الصيانه ابد ماشاء الله . 
على الشاشه استكر من اول مشتراه الى الآن . 

والصور تحكم . 



























:smile:


----------

